# What to look for? (HELP)



## slammed86944 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, 

I just started looking into getting a new car. I have been looking at BMW's, Lexus, Benz, etc.

I really like this 1997 BMW 740il a dealership around me has.

It has 75k miles on it, all options except Navigation, Dark green exterior, Tan interior, body has one minor scuff on rear bumper, interior is fine. Now they only want $11,970 for it.

I have checked the NADA, KBB, etc. and they price it much higher.

What problems should I look for when considering this kind of car? :dunno: 

And also if I did decide to get this car, is it extremely expensive to fix? (people are giving me that conception).

Thank You all for your time.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes its extremely expensive to fix. If its priced way lower than NADA, KBB, its probably an owner trying to cut their losses.


----------



## slammed86944 (Mar 7, 2006)

*car fax report on the car*

here is the carfax report to it

http://www.carfax.com/cfm/ccc_DisplayHistoryRpt.cfm?partner=ATD_W&vin=WBAGJ8324VDM01054

and the link to the car isnt working, so here is where its at if you wish to look:

http://www.villagecarstore.com

then go to Search Inventory, Make: BMW Model: 740il

and it is the green one (should be first pic)


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

I would suggest you take a quick spin by bimmerforums, only because they have huge e38 member base and there are alot of "common problems" type threads there. Hope this helps!


----------

